# diverses



## Cstar (30. Juli 2002)

a) Wie kann man von der shell aus daten auf cds brennen?
In der FAQ wird zwar beschrieben wie man iso brennt; aber wie erstellt man aus dateien ein image?
Außerdem: Wie kann man auf der Konsole einen RW-rohling löschen? Funktioniert das auch mit einzelnen tracks?
b) Was ist genau ein "Router"? Was kann man damit machen?
c) Ich habe gerade einen webserver (apache) installiert. Ich erhalte aber von meinem Provider, beim Zugang aber stets eine andere IP. Ist es möglich eine statische ip/domain zu erhalten? (gibt es auch eine kostenlose möglichkeit?)
d) Ich werde mir in ein paar Monaten einen neuen pc zulegen. Leider weiß ich (als linuxneuling) nicht welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen, damit es dort auchläuft. Ich habe aber gehört, dass linux allgemein einen guten support bietet und dass die handelsüblichen pcs damit keine probleme haben dürften. (Ich besitze mandrake 8.2/kernel 2.4.18)

thx


----------



## melmager (30. Juli 2002)

B) router ist ein gerät das dafür sorgt das user im netz auf das internet zugreifen kann (wird nur gebraucht wenn mehrere pcs vorhanden sind) der router wählt ein und stellt die verbindung zur verfügung (wirklich sehr kurz)

c) nein eine statische ip bekommste nicht allerdings schau mal bei http://www.dyndns.org vorbei 

d) stimmt fast alles geht ...


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Juli 2002)

b) ein router ist ein computer, der zwei netzwerke miteinander verbindet. damit kann man beispielsweise ein lokales netzwerk (192.168.0.*) mit dem internet (*.*.*.*) oder einem anderen lokalen netzwerk (192.168.1.*) verbinden. siehe http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=20964.

c) entweder du holst dir webspace von einem entsprechenden anbieter, oder du registrierst dich bei http://www.dyndns.com oder einem ähnlichen anbieter, und lässt dir auf deine dynamische ip-adresse eine domain legen. letzteres musst du dann nur regelmässig aktualisieren, damit die weiterleitung immer klappt.

d) linux läuft auf jedem normalen x86-rechner.


----------



## JoelH (30. Juli 2002)

*hmm,*

zu d) Linux hat ab und an Probs mit Promise RAID Controllern steht in der neuen c't , aber wer braucht sowas schon ?


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juli 2002)

a) Digi hat das mal irgendwo genau beschrieben einfach mal  klicken.

b) Im netzwerk forum gibts einen Thread in dem andere und ich einiges über Router erzählt haben

c) siehe asphyxia 's antwort

d) x86-rechner und andere 10 Prozessoren dazu (siehe Debian für 11 Plattformen).

Grundsätzlich kann mann sagen das so ziemliche jede handelsübliche Hardware unterstützt wird.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (31. Juli 2002)

a) Ich habe das ganze im OS-Tutorials-Forum mal beschrieben, zwar nicht mit RW aber mmit normalen.


----------

